
NMobile: The extra secure, trusted and server-less chat app - zbruceli
https://blog.nkn.org/nmobile-the-trusted-chat/
======
zbruceli
“The decisions we make about communication security today will determine the
kind of society we live in tomorrow.” by Whitfield Diffie. \- nMobile is an
extra secure and trusted chat app, available on iOS and Android today. \- Why
nMobile? To eradicate the roots of security hacks and privacy issues of
popular chat apps such as whatsapp and signal, by removing all centralized
servers. \- Targeted audience: people who put highest priority on security and
privacy, such as crypto community, minority groups, and financial/legal/health
professionals. \- Why is it better? nMobile runs on dataRide, a blockchain
powered distributed communication system by over 20,000 independent, open
source and community run relay servers.

